# Penne Arribarata by way of Ina Gardner



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

While I was posting this...he ate the whole thing!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

And 3 pieces of the zucchini pineapple bread? Does the pull chain light work?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

What’s the pul chain light? 
Yes, if I put it in front of him he’ll eat it all up.
And he so lucky - he never gains any weight.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

You asked me that once, at the other place, after I had cooked a particularly good meal and wife complimented me on it. Remember?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

No, I need a refresh.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Did he turn the pull chain light off and then ask you to follow him for a reward?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Ohhhh...


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)




----------

